

Snowden examined by Ecuadorian embassy doctor at Moscow airport upon arrival - spdy
http://rt.com/news/snowden-fly-moscow-aeroflot-125/

======
dguido
Why is it "Hacker News" that someone who is not physically harmed is being
examined by a doctor? I thought this website was about startups?

~~~
pvnick
If you find a post offtopic, you have the option to flag it. Personally I
think every single detail of these disclosures is relevant to the HN theme,
especially the high-tech whistleblower's attempted escape from persecution.

